# Loose barrel



## gin_jammer (Dec 28, 2012)

With the SR9 slide locked back, should the barrel be free to wiggle?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

The barrel floats because when the slide is moving rearward the barrel drops to aids in ejection of the case and excepting a new bullet. Forward movement the barrel raises and locks into the slide.


----------

